# .

## DaryaF

!    14001     2013.   2 ,    50%.  .   ?

----------


## sarakot

> .


    ? :Smilie: 






> ?

----------


## DaryaF

[QUOTE=sarakot;54115907]    ? :Smilie: 

      -

----------


## sarakot

*DaryaF*, 



> 


-?
 ?
      ?
       ? :Big Grin:

----------


## DaryaF

> *DaryaF*, 
> 
> -?
>  ?
>       ?
>        ?


  ,    ))))      2 ,  10 000,    50% .   .             -.     ?      ?    ?

----------


## Leila

> .             -.


   " ",      .       -,          .    ,       ,    . . . 21   .    :  14001 (  ),   .

----------

-

14001

----------


## Leila

**,     ,   ?  :Smilie:    -         (, ).  +  =  -.

----------



----------


## Leila

?

----------


## Dzmitry1

.
 , , !   
    ,    !
 :
 ,   2   (  ).    50%  .
  .   (        ).
 :
)     
)      .
    - .    .
     .      (   ),    .
     :
1.    ,    .  ,    ,       ?  ,       ?
2.     ,  30   .          ,    (  )?
3.       (        )?
4. ,    ,      ?
5.     ?
6.     ?
7.         ?
8.        (  )?

     !

----------


## angelboy8312

1.   .
2.  ,   .
3.    18 000  ,    ,   ,       .   3000 .
4.       .
7.      .
8.  .

----------


## sarakot

*Dzmitry1*, 
         ,
     , 
 . 14
    ( )     

  ...

----------


## Dzmitry1

,  ! 
  ,   .      ,    .   ,   ...
,   :
1.    14001 ?  14001    ( )?
2.     ( )     ?    ?
3.     ,    ?  ,        /  ?
4.      ?     ?
5.     "  "      ?
6.   ? 



> ""
> 
>   ()  ""
> , 
>  *******
> *************
>   : ****
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## sarakot

> 14001 ?


c.1,   ,  ,   ,   



> 14001







> ( )


    () ()   (  :Smilie: 
    100% .... 




> ,    ?







> ?


 





> ?


 -     (    )




> "  "


 




> ?

----------


## Dzmitry1

.  ,   .
  ,  .
1.    14001 ?     . -?, -?, -    -  (  10000,  100%?), -? ( ,    ?), -?( ,    ?),  ( 1-  1,  2 - ,  4 -  . ?).
2.              ?
3.   : 
-   (2 .), 
-    ( ,   ,   ,        ), 
-   , 
-  14001.
?   - ?

----------


## Dzmitry1

, , ,     15- .
 .

----------


## sarakot

*Dzmitry1*, 



> -?






> -?







> -






> -







> (  10000,  100%?)








> -?



1.1.  
1.2.  
2.1. 0





> 


  -     ,        ()....





> (2 .),


   1 .      




> 


 




> ,


 



> 14001.


 :Smilie: 



> ?

----------


## Dzmitry1

*sarakot* *angelboy8312*.
     !
   !
      ... http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...1#post54151263

P.S.   , .
    !

----------


## VSU88

!
 :   4 , : 1-30%, 2-30%, 3-30%  4 -10%.  1,2,4.  70% -  .   3 -    .     14001    +  .     .   :

          ,    000(    0000000,   000000000000.,   0  : 000000000000),

 :

1.	       ,      ,   ,     ,        .
2.	       ,      ,   ,      ,        .
3.	       ,      ,   ,     ,        .
4.	      7000 ( ) ,  70%        100 %,   10000 ( ) .
5.	            
             .

  :



 ?

----------


## Leila

1-3  5  .  ,  .

----------


## VSU88

!    3     -    ?

----------


## VSU88

*Leila*, ..   : 3   ,  .   14001?

----------


## Leila

> !    3     -    ?


.   .



> Leila, ..   : 3   ,  .   14001?


. 
3    (    ,  ,   .. -  ).
   .
 14001 (    ,    ).

----------


## VSU88

*Leila*, !!!!!!!!! :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## VSU88

*Leila*, !      . ..      ,    -    - 100% .            ,     14001????

----------


## Leila

> ..      ,


    ?     .       ,  , ,    ,    .



> -    - 100% .            ,     14001????


,       ,    .

----------


## VSU88

:Redface:  



> 


.

----------


## 35

!

 ,       ,   50% ,       ,             ,

----------


## Leila

> ,       ,   50% ,       ,             ,


.       ,   14001      .
  , ,      ,  14001    .

----------


## 35

> .       ,   14001      .
>   , ,      ,  14001    .


 

    -      ?      3 ,  ,    50%,    25

----------


## Leila

> -      ?


      -  ,    :Smilie:  
   - ,   ..,  ..

----------


## 35

> -  ,    
>    - ,   ..,  ..


         ?

     -   ,     ,         ,      ,         ?

----------


## Leila

> ?


  "  -",   "   -, -".   . ,    ,           .



> -   ,     ,         ,      ,         ?


 ,  . , ,    ,      .

----------


## 35

> "  -",   "   -, -".   . ,    ,           .


       14001,       ?            ?

----------


## Leila

> 


 ?   ,           ,   : 14001         .
   ,   ,           (/  ),     ,  ,          ,  .      ,   (,  ).

----------


## 35

> ?   ,           ,   : 14001         .
>    ,   ,           (/  ),     ,  ,          ,  .      ,   (,  ).


     ))      ,      

   - ,               ?  .  ?

            ?

----------


## Leila

> ,               ?


 .     ,    .  - ?          .



> .  ?


  14001 .       ,   .



> ?


. ,    ,   ( ).         ( ).

----------


## Geracentre

*35*, 
      ,    
1.   -  14001,   ,  -  ,     -   
2.   -  ,   14001,   ,      -

----------


## Leila

> -  ,     -


*Geracentre*,   ?       ?

----------


## 35

!!!

    ,       ,  .       .,             ?

----------


## 35

> .     ,    .  - ?          .
> 
> 
> . ,    ,   ( ).         ( ).


    .        ?

----------


## 35

() ()

_____	
____________	
000000, _________________, . _________, . __

   __________________,

  ________________________ , 
  ___ %   ,
: ______________________________
 ________________________________,
  : _______________






, ________________________ (),       ______.


__ ________ 2002  ___________________

  ___  ___ _______ 2002 
  ()	_____________ (___________)

   ,   ,         -        8000?

----------


## Leila

> ,       ,  .       .,             ?


 http://www.klerk.ru/doc/327872/ http://reg.nalog.ru/docs_form/form_ul/4162424/ http://www.nalog.ru/el_usl/no_software/prog_ur/4195313/



> .        ?


,    .      ,   ().



> ______.


 . , : "         ______"



> ,         -        8000?


  :Frown:         .         ?  8000 .,   8000 .       ,          .

----------


## 35

> ,    .      ,   ().


Leila    

    , .. ,         ,      ??

----------


## Leila

> , .. ,         ,      ??


      "    ". ,   (  ),                  /   (,     ). , , -,     .   .. 23  24   .

----------

, ,      ,      . !!!!

----------


## sarakot

> ,      .


,
: .14,
    (    ),
   /,  + /

----------

!!!!    !!!!

----------

!
, ,       . 
1.  ,     -        .     ?    ?
2. ,    .  ,        (..  ),     .  ?
3.    ,     ?

----------


## sarakot

> ,     ?


  ,     ,  




> ,    .  ,        (..  ),


   .14

----------


## Leila

> 1.  ,     -        .     ?    ?


  .          .      ,    .       (  ,    )   (  . . 17.2. . 217  ).       , ,       . 



> 2. ,    .  ,        (..  ),     .  ?


 .



> ,     ,


       .

----------

Sarakot, Leila, -   !! 
   ,      ,     5 ,  .  
,      ,    ,     .          -    ?     ,    ,   ? 
   -       ?   ?

----------


## Leila

> .          -    ?


      .         3-       ,     ,  , -   .



> ,    ,   ?


     .    ,  ,   ( )     .



> -       ?   ?


    ,      ,     .     .   ,    ,     - .

----------

> ,     .     .   ,    ,     - .


 ,   . -  .   - ..       (+.14)  .    ,     - ,   /,   -      -  ?

----------


## Leila

> -  .   - ..       (+.14)  .


       (.. )?     .



> - ,   /,   -      -  ?


,   ,      ,   .

----------

-,    ""  -?        ?

----------


## Geracentre

** , 
   -

----------

-   ,       . ! 
 -      . 
1.    ?        - " - " +  + ?
2.       - ( 50%  10 000  ,   )       - ",    ,  ,         100%,    _10 000 ???  5000 ."

----------


## Geracentre

** , 
1. 
2.   -  ,     .....

----------

Geracentre, !

----------

, ,  . 
    10 ,     -    . 
    ,    12 ,   - 13 .            ?           ?

----------

!
 - 2  () 50*50.  .        .    :
1.    
2.       .
3.   140001  .
  ,       ,      ?     ?     3-      .    (50 000  ,    ...)

----------


## Leila

> 1.


.   .



> 2.       .


.



> 3.   140001  .


+         +   .



> ,       ,      ?     ?


 .



> 3-      .    (50 000  ,    ...)


     ,       ( )  .

----------

"     " -      ?     ?
" " -  ?     .   -   ?

----------


## Leila

> "     " -      ?


"          ,    ." (. 2 . 14   ).
"    ,      ,        ,           ,        ,                              ." (. 6.1. . 23   ).



> ?


      .           .



> " " -  ?


,     ...



> .   -   ?


. 415  . , ,  .

----------

. ,        (  ).    , ,      ,      , ,  ,   ?        ?
,   ...

----------


## Leila

> ?


-,  , ,        .
-,       ,      .

----------


## Geracentre

,     
...

----------


## Leila

> ,


  :Smilie:  .

----------

.   ...       ?

----------

13  14 (    ):
 :
1.    4 , 1     (   ),      .
2.     

    :
1.          .
2.      :
-         
-  
-      -99
3. 2    
4.  800.
5.  13
- :  ,  ,  
6.  14
-   ,     ,  3,  
7.              13  14

----------


## Leila

> 3. 2


 .



> -   ,     ,  3,


    .   ,   .



> 7.              13  14


,       .
 .

----------


## Shaman225

. ,         .    , 2007 .  ,          130001,       140001?   "      ",     ?       ?

----------


## Geracentre

*Shaman225*, 
    - ,

----------


## Shaman225

?

----------


## Leila

> ?


,  .        .

----------


## Shaman225

, "    "?   ? , .

----------


## Leila

> , "    "?   ? , .


, , ,   . 1 . 26   : "                 ".

----------

